# About the aux cord



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

So I discovered a little trick to deal with the whole aux cord dilemma. Uber's rating system basically puts the rider in a catch-22 situation. On one hand, the pax wants you to do something illegal and/or unsafe that can get you a ticket or accident, but because the pax is always right according to Uber, you can sacrifice your 5* if you don't. 

One problem I've had is that if I don't have an aux cord, the pax aren't happy and it most likely has cost me 5* in the past. I have one now, but I hate it when the pax insist on blasting their music out the window. It's distracting, unsafe, and illegal. Then I'm the bad guy for not wanting to turn up with them (especially being 22). 

My solution is that I have 2 aux cords, one for my own personal use when the pax aren't in the car (keep it out of sight) and another for the pax. My own personal one works perfectly fine, but the one for the pax barely works. I bent it up and messed it up to the point where it kinda sorta plays. I have an aux cord, and my excuse is wear and tear from previous pax. That's a kinda half truth because I messed it up too, so I don't have to deal with them wanting to crank the volume up to 50. Works every time


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

1* aux cord was damaged.. broken shit in his car. who knows what else is broken.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

The key though is to be smooth about it and pass the blame onto the last group of drunks claiming they were rough with it. May not be fail-safe, but at least you have a plausible excuse. And it works enough so that you can get a little sound out of one speaker, but it's not loud enough to make you want to throw them to the curb.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't have one. sorry.


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

Had some kids blast music in my poor car last night. I'm almost deaf at this point ... gave them 1*.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't have one because my car does Bluetooth and I play my stuff that way for myself. I've told passengers they're welcome to pair their phones and do it, but so far they've all declined lol

Also, I have this "thing" about the driver being in charge of the music. It is always that way when I'm driving or riding personally with somebody in my family, and I'm not ABOUT to change that for UberX pax's. I will turn music up or down for them, but that's about it.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

"Last pax that used it stole it."
They feel sorry for you except the uber driver who laughed and said, "that is what I tell 'em!" I got caught on that one but we both got a good laugh. I don't care about ratings. If I give it out, they better tip me.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> I don't have one. sorry.


I don't even say sorry anymore, lol. "Do you have an aux cord/Bluetooth", "No I don't".


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I ask what an aux cord is. Seriously, your ride is going to be less than 10 minutes. I'm in the car all night. You will listen to whatever I might or might not have playing when I pick you up.


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

I use one that is like 10" long (that's what she said) and only reaches my phone in the holder or they can sit in front if they really want it. It seems like most folks that demand it are going around the corner anyways. I'm getting to the point I could give a shit about ratings and actually told one group they couldn't use it because they were only going up the street. the one in the back started demanding 'music, music, music' like a f'ing two year old so I cranked up my radio and said there you go. then they asked me to turn the radio off and started playing their stuff through one of their phone speakers. we all had to sit quietly so they could hear it. lol, at least it shut them up for the ride.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I just keep the radio on. I flip the station between pop and country western depending on the passenger. If it's a young kid or if it's going to be a long ride I'll ask if they have a favorite station they want me to tune in.

And yes, I do know what an aux cord is and I did buy one. I've just not bothered to learn how to set it up yet.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> On the front screen of the app click on "Set up music"
> Then on the next screen click on "Set up music" again
> Then on the next screen click on "No, my car has no Aux input"
> 
> Or you can select that you have an Aux input but no cable.


The driver app has this?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

I lie & say someone stole my aux cord last night. I need to stop @ Target & buy another one. Naive young 20-something's believe that shit every single time. Sympathy gets you 5-stars more times than you think.


----------



## mhhickma (Aug 2, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> I lie & say someone stole my aux cord last night. I need to stop @ Target & buy another one. Naive young 20-something's believe that shit every single time. Sympathy gets you 5-stars more times than you think.


Why lie?


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

No way in hell I wold let anybody play there music in my car.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> No way in hell I wold let anybody play there music in my car.


I picked up a young girl last night and the first thing she said was "can you switch it to such and such radio station?" So I did, and it was the most awful rap music I've ever heard. And she sang along with it the whole ride.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Out of 225+ rides only 1 pax asked for the AUX cord. And it was surging so i didn't mind.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yeah, it's on the screen that comes up first when you start the app. I'm assuming everybody's app looks the same here and that may be an incorrect assumption on my part.
> 
> On my app it is the first screen that comes up. At the top of the screen it says "GO ONLINE" and then under that you can select which vehicle you're using, then under that is a selection titled "Set up Music" and under that is an option to invite more drivers.


That might be an iPhone only thing, or maybe you have to have Spotify installed. I have neither an iPhone nor Spotify, and there is no option for setting up music in my app.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

i just offer bluetooth or nada.

most are too lazy to slide open the menu and click the button so ....


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you for bringing the Bluetooth option to my attention. My car has the Bluetooth option, but I have absolutely no idea how to use it for music, just for actual phone calls. My aux cord is officially wrecked, and I just let them try to fiddle with it and give up. The previous customer excuse still works, and one group even said I'm a 5* driver.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

the just pair to your stereo then whatever they play on their phone plays through the speakers.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> the just pair to your stereo then whatever they play on their phone plays through the speakers.


I've offered to pair a pax's phone, but in my car you have to be stationary to pair a phone. Nobody has yet taken me up on the offer, since they'd prefer to keep moving.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

that would suck


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> That might be an iPhone only thing, or maybe you have to have Spotify installed. I have neither an iPhone nor Spotify, and there is no option for setting up music in my app.


Yes, it is only on the iPhone. I recently purchased the iPhone 6S Plus and hadn't seen it before in my Samsung Galaxy Note Edge. You don't need to have Spotify installed, though.

From the rider side, you must have Spotify, and it works on either Android or iOS. But your driver has to have an iPhone with an aux cord.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

So many things to worry about but a AUX cord is not one of them.

If your ratings are good, you drive a nice car and you have a personality you don't need it. If you drive a suspect car and are a dud I suggest having one just in case. 

Nothing worse than a dud AND bad tunes.


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

I use a Spotify mix since I subscribe. I try to keep it easy listening, with some good elevator music, some blues, oldies, and some current happy music. Usually fits the bill, I keep it just under conversation level and often someone will recognize something and ask me to turn it up. Only one has asked for the Aux cord, and it was a drunk female. Don't really cater too much to demanding drunks. Happy to end the trip if they are belligerent. They get one warning.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> i just offer bluetooth or nada.
> 
> most are too lazy to slide open the menu and click the button so ....


Me too. So far nobody has taken me up on the bluetooth lol


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

I usually ask the pax if the radio station that I have on is ok or if they would rather listen to something else. I have SiriusXm and some say "This is fine" and others will say "Could we listen to such and such station instead?".


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Generally I just say "no". Sometimes I lie. 
The bottom line is 100% of the time they want to turn up the volume to unsafe levels. 
Most people that want to use the aux play really crap music. 
Not happening in my car again.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

mhhickma said:


> Why lie?


Cause I don't want to listen to EDM or Fetty Wap all night, that's why.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Cause I don't want to listen to EDM or Fetty Wap all night, that's why.


Best money I've made with Uber was after a Fetty Wap concert lol. I didn't listen to the music though.


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

Well hell, I play both kinds of music, country AND western!


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I've made my decision. I'm pitching the aux cord and offering the radio or Bluetooth.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Me too. So far nobody has taken me up on the bluetooth lol


I've had 2 out of 170 trips use the BT. One chick grabbed my charger and in a very SNL Millinial voice said "OMG Is thes ur Ox card?"


----------



## boredwithitall (Oct 12, 2015)

I find it funny that people offer aux cords, or the option to "listen" to certain music for a 5 minute trip. in my car, they listen to what is playing, they don't get free bottles of water, and they don't get snacks, they get a cheap as uberx ride..


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Best money I've made with Uber was after a Fetty Wap concert lol. I didn't listen to the music though.


Lol. I believe it. Taylor Swift concert was very good to me.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> That might be an iPhone only thing, or maybe you have to have Spotify installed. I have neither an iPhone nor Spotify, and there is no option for setting up music in my app.


Same. First I've heard of this. I play what I play...and pax really don't comment often. Once in awhile I'll ask if the music or volume is okay...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Joke 'em big time.
We provide a cab ride at 1/3rd the cost.
Anyone that provides anything than a cab ride does not provide is foolish.
It is a ride, not a party.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> I ask what an aux cord is. Seriously, your ride is going to be less than 10 minutes. I'm in the car all night. You will listen to whatever I might or might not have playing when I pick you up.


^^^
Ultra-Conservative talk radio. 
Polka music.
Evangelical preacher.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I listen to the Jazz PBS station. I can turn it off it they don't like it. No other options are offered. 
Freaking drunks have the option of getting home, or being dumped at the next light. 
I have done it.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Ultra-Conservative talk radio.
> Polka music.
> Evangelical preacher.


Hahaha, I usually keep it on WTOP on the rare occasion I daytime drive, bland and non-contraversial. I've thought about turning Rush Limbaugh on just to get a reaction.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Hahaha, I usually keep it on WTOP on the rare occasion I daytime drive, bland and non-contraversial. I've thought about turning Rush Limbaugh on just to get a reaction.


I don't wear my favorite football team's hat and try to stay away from politics. Piss people off will get you 1 stars because your opinion in your car isn't respected.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> No way in hell I wold let anybody play there music in my car.


We have an internet badass here!

Ex or future cabbie?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Never asked for an aux or bluetooth and have neither.

I tell them, you control the station, I control the volume, have at it. They have changed the station once.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> We have an internet badass here!
> 
> Ex or future cabbie?


You don't need to be either. You just need to do this long enough and hear enough shitty music at full blast. It does not take much longer after that to come up with an excuse.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> You don't need to be either. You just need to do this long enough and hear enough shitty music at full blast. It does not take much longer after that to come up with an excuse.


I may spoil my pax, but the volume is mine unless they are repeat pax tippers.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber says no tipping. this is not a service. just get pax home safely. https://www.facebook.com/ubermefree...41828.835926849812099/899224103482373/?type=3


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Generally, the only time music is an issue if I have four sorority girls in the car from dorm to frat for a total of three minutes. they almost always prove incapable of listening to their music at anything less than blasting. I usually have the radio off before they get in the car. You can not spoil the spoiled. 

In general, I try to engage with my pax. If they are withdrawn from conversation, I will typically let them drift off and might play music for myself at a low volume, it seems to allow them to have their private time, create their own space. Mostly, I haven't found pax much interested in listening to any particular music.

I often listen to John Prine, Townes Van Zandt, Guy Clark, John Hartford and the like. I have had several pax turn out to absolutely love the first two I mentioned (most are oblivious). I have had several good tips as a result of that music. I also got a fifty dollar tip for having a copy of Hunter S. Thompson's Hell's Angels out on the front seat...... the point is, try to be yourself, be genuine, engage your pax and take it from there. As the driver, it is your car, your time and energy, if I hear somebody coming at me trying to coddle me and barrage me with requests for what I might like "Would you like to drink?, Warm enough? Do you prefer the air at your feet or head? How's the music? Pop fine? Do you have any on your phone you'd like to hear? " on and on...... It is nauseating. Be real with the pax. If it earns RmzFanz his gold in tips so be it, but man, too much pandering, I wouldn't want that as a pax myself, but then again, I have been a driver for a while.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

no tips no service. strike oct 16th at 5 pm


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

jrboy said:


> no tips no service. strike oct 16th at 5 pm


You cut n paste more than Uber's CSRs.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> You cut n paste more than Uber's CSRs.


lol. it's so frustrating that drivers are so concerned about pax phones being fully charged while uber is telling pax not to tip you. uber just raised the srf, has raised commission for new drivers, has done away with cancellation fees in some markets, threatens with deactivation... and you guys are talking about aux cords? lmfao.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> lol. it's so frustrating that drivers are so concerned about pax phones being fully charged while uber is telling pax not to tip you. uber just raised the srf, has raised commission for new drivers, has done away with cancellation fees in some markets, threatens with deactivation... and you guys are talking about aux cords? lmfao.


Remember: markets are tiered. A hell of a lot of drivers out there are driving below $1.00/mile, and I don't mean to imply that as a threshold. The number of drivers in a given market is important too. any drivers are just in it as a hobby. That is by design and the intended effect is what you are experiencing. It is bound to be frustrating, but it is completely by design and should be expected to some degree. That is just how it is going to be at first. Uber is structured to created dissent, that is one way so many drivers wound up in the boat they are in, which is to say under the waves.

Keep doing what you believe in. Personally, I don't see it as a strike. I have heard zero talk of picket lines or a rally, no speakers. Under best of circumstances, the planned weekend is going to be one day of many attempts at disruption by staying off app. If you feel frustrated, try to create some sort of goals that extend above and beyond the walk off. Seek out other disgruntled members of the gig economy and try to form alliances with them.

This weekend is just going to be a blip, stay focused...... this kind of talk is just that. Expect dissent, it is partly why different markets are set at different rates.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Remember: markets are tiered. A hell of a lot of drivers out there are driving below $1.00/mile, and I don't mean to imply that as a threshold. The number of drivers in a given market is important too. any drivers are just in it as a hobby. That is by design and the intended effect is what you are experiencing. It is bound to be frustrating, but it is completely by design and should be expected to some degree. That is just how it is going to be at first. Uber is structured to created dissent, that is one way so many drivers wound up in the boat they are in, which is to say under the waves.
> 
> Keep doing what you believe in. Personally, I don't see it as a strike. I have heard zero talk of picket lines or a rally, no speakers. Under best of circumstances, the planned weekend is going to be one day of many attempts at disruption by staying off app. If you feel frustrated, try to create some sort of goals that extend above and beyond the walk off. Seek out other disgruntled members of the gig economy and try to form alliances with them.
> 
> This weekend is just going to be a blip, stay focused...... this kind of talk is just that. Expect dissent, it is partly why different markets are set at different rates.


you are right. it's just extra money for a lot of drivers so they don't really care. this is why i think that abe's plan to strike every monday will work because majority of drivers drive weekends. full timers are the ones out there on a monday or wednesday night. when you know it will be slow and no surge.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Remember: markets are tiered. A hell of a lot of drivers out there are driving below $1.00/mile, and I don't mean to imply that as a threshold. The number of drivers in a given market is important too. any drivers are just in it as a hobby. That is by design and the intended effect is what you are experiencing. It is bound to be frustrating, but it is completely by design and should be expected to some degree. That is just how it is going to be at first. Uber is structured to created dissent, that is one way so many drivers wound up in the boat they are in, which is to say under the waves.
> 
> Keep doing what you believe in. Personally, I don't see it as a strike. I have heard zero talk of picket lines or a rally, no speakers. Under best of circumstances, the planned weekend is going to be one day of many attempts at disruption by staying off app. If you feel frustrated, try to create some sort of goals that extend above and beyond the walk off. Seek out other disgruntled members of the gig economy and try to form alliances with them.
> 
> This weekend is just going to be a blip, stay focused...... this kind of talk is just that. Expect dissent, it is partly why different markets are set at different rates.


as for rallies and speakers. it'all on uber freedom. heres a video.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1643190112607097


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you are right. it's just extra money for a lot of drivers so they don't really care. this is why i think that abe's plan to strike every monday will work because majority of drivers drive weekends. full timers are the ones out there on a monday or wednesday night. when you know it will be slow and no surge.


People will simply need to walk and keep walking, gathering more steam. People will need to gather in all sort of markets and rally on regular basis. That is cool that it is going on in bigger markets, there needs to be demonstrations in smaller markets too, particularly where rates aren't yet at rock bottom.

I hope it has some kind of ability to get something going.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Passengers listen to whatever I happen to be listening to. **** em. I don't have chargers, water, aux cords, mints, dildos or condoms to give out to passengers. I figure they are barely even paying for the ride as it is. Rate me poorly, I'll never know cause I don't even look at my rating anymore.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Ultra-Conservative talk radio.
> Polka music.
> Evangelical preacher.


Hahaha. More likely sports talk or a football game on weekends. The rest of the time it's likely to be anything from blues to grunge to country.
Never an evangelical preacher.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I pitched my aux cord yesterday. From now on, I might let you use my charger if you're extra nice and behave like a 5* pax.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I usually have NPR on and most don't want to look ignorant by asking me to change it. One rider told me he didn't like it and his GF told him to shut up, that the music was probably relaxing after dealing with assholes like him all night. I then mentioned that his rating was 4* (I lied...most riders don't know you can check them through the app) and that if they wanted rides in the future she should probably order the car, because 4* is below the threshold for many drivers. When they ask for an aux cord, I tell them someone stole it. I had one, and one girl complained that it wasn't long enough to reach into the back seat. I felt like asking her if her mother still breast fed her! No aux cord, no Iphone charger, no..you can't pair with my blue tooth, no mints, no water (clean up enough trash without encouraging it),no eating, no open beverages and no smoking, just a safe and professional ride at criminally, ridiculously low fares!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'll play whatever they want and have an aux cord but we have one rule, I control the volume. This way I can keep them from blowing out the speakers or attracting unwanted attention.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Ultra-Conservative talk radio.
> Polka music.
> Evangelical preacher.


near the end of my driving when I was in eff it mode.. I listened to Mark Levin (truth be told, I did it because I like him)...

good lord the screeching from the 20 something crowed from the college areas.. My reply "Get outta my car you big dope!" for some reason, my * rating was still 4.94 when I quit.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry, don't have one.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

Aux cord, what's that is my response.. I have Sat Radio only.. sorry loud music gives me Vertigo..


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

My response, "What is an Ox Cord? Is that like west coast slang for a full or half cord of firewood?"

If they persist, then, "Hey, there's a Tar Jay right over there, I would be happy to wait a few while you run in and grab one. Oh, so never mind then."

What I thought DB. F$%king aux cords, are you kidding me? Ya I got an aux cord buddy and I'm gonna use it to strangle you if you keep asking me stupid questions:
1) So how long you been doing this?
2) Do you do this FT?
3) How come you guys hate getting tipped?
Sigh.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> My response, "What is an Ox Cord? Is that like west coast slang for a full or half cord of firewood?
> 
> If they persist, then, "Hey, there's a Tar Jay right over there, I would be happy to wait a few while you run in and grab one. Oh, so never mind then."
> 
> ...


Lol.. that is the best line..


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> You can not spoil the spoiled.


Watch me. I make posers feel badass, chicks feel hot (without ever commenting on their appearance, dimwits) , dumbasses feel smart, and remind outcast nerds they rule the world. It's an art. You actually have to care about them as people.



Huberis said:


> As the driver, it is your car, your time and energy, if I hear somebody coming at me trying to coddle me and barrage me with requests for what I might like "Would you like to drink?, Warm enough? Do you prefer the air at your feet or head? How's the music? Pop fine? Do you have any on your phone you'd like to hear? " on and on...... It is nauseating. Be real with the pax. If it earns RmzFanz his gold in tips so be it, but man, too much pandering, I wouldn't want that as a pax myself, but then again, I have been a driver for a while.


You assume WAAAAY too much.

My goal is for them to sit down thinking subconsciously: _ Yeah, he's in charge, I feel secure, he knows what he's doing, and what a nice guy._

I am an Alpha, not a _steroid induced loud and obnoxious poser Alpha_ but the _I want to be around this guy and should defer to him, Alpha. _Or, at least, that is my goal every ride. If they want to pretend to be an Alpha to impress a girl (the good ones are not impressed, moron), have at it, but we both know who is in charge and I establish that.

Here's my intro:

(doors locked, window down) Get their name, pop the locks if they answer correctly, a genuine but unmistakable, _I'm not opening your doors command_, "jump in, front or back, up to you." Big smile, genuine smile, because I do love my pax, but they ARE doing it my way and I want them to know that.

When they sit I swipe and see if there is a destination. If not, I get one and enter it myself. They can point the way if they want, but there will be no general area BS even if I have to look up an addy and put it in myself. If I do, they acknowledge it as correct or get out. I'm not guessing.

Away we go. Within the first minute, if it's a longer trip and they aren't preoccupied, "Water is in the fridge between the seats, air control is above the left door, if you see it, you can have it, it's there for you, no need to ask. I'm listening to [game, music, whatever] but I don't care, it's all yours except the volume, safety first." If it's a short trip, I say nothing.

That's it, that's all, unless there is a special request or I overhear a need I can fulfill like a phone cable. Today a very cool chick asked for cold medicine. Note to self, get cold medicine out of my $27 in tips in 5 hours on a brutally slow night. It's cold and flu season.

I do not coddle or bow down, ever. I am in control and they know that by my demeanor and tone of voice. I don't invite them in, I command it, but respectfully. I learned how to do both at the same time in the Marines. When I told a private to change his socks so he didn't get trench foot, I was doing it because that's what I wanted him to do, but I also made him feel cared about and secure in me keeping an eye out for him, and I did care. If they miss the clues that this is my command, a momentary stare straight into their eyes in the mirror sets them straight, then break the stare and be nice TO THEM, it leaves them unsure but wary. It's an art. You don't look mean, you look aware and not accepting of their behavior. It's like a dad look, but less intense and not as long. They all know it in the back of their minds. Pavlov's dog. _Did he just say "don't make me pull this car over with his eyes?"_

The best effect is when they are acting up not paying attention and they glance up into the mirror and startle at what I'm dishing out. Love it. No one knows but me and them. NEVER embarrass them because you are just begging for an escalated situation. ALWAYS leave them their pride and they will respect you for it.

What I know is that when you are the commander, treat your people as well as you possibly can, but never let them forget you're in charge. MOST people WANT a leader to take over so they can comfortably do their thing. Even the most _take control A personality_ will defer to a leader they trust if you establish yourself and ease their minds. They don't like feeling out of control but they also recognize and respect authority.

Most of what I know and use, other than the best way to take charge, I got here from other good drivers. Most of what I know you should never do, I also got here from bad drivers.

Your advice to be yourself is nonsense. It's selfish. Be them. Understand them. Care about them. Give something to them they will never get from a cab ride or loser driver Uber ride. They will remember you, they will tip you, and they will be better for the ride.

When you have a chance to improve a life, take it.

Be yourself should be changed to be your best self. Your best self is giving and giving is always rewarded. Always.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> Hahaha. More likely sports talk or a football game on weekends. The rest of the time it's likely to be anything from blues to grunge to country.
> Never an evangelical preacher.


Opera
Showtunes
The complete recordings of Vladimir Vysotsky


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

My fav, books on tape version of "War and Peace" narrated by Gary Busey...


----------



## Recal (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a competition sound system in my Audi and this whole aux cord/volume control scares the shit out of me. I like what RamzFanz said about laying down the law, they choose the music, I control the volume. the only issue for me is if they fiddle with the back entertainment system enough they will come to find they can take control of the volume. I am still unsure if I am going to have it set up initially to play through the rear entertainment. it would be less hassle for me with changing to something they like (6 cds, 2 sd cards, FM, onboard jukebox HDD plus an aux) 
I guess I need to ask you guys how to tactfully and without aggression explain to the pax that if they blow my eardrums or my speakers that im not going to bother taking them to court.
to put things in perspective, there are 2 audison bit ones, 3 sets of 3 ways audison voce, 2 10 inch audison thesis subs, 2 audision 5.1k HD amps, 1 audison quattro amp and one duo. 
a lot of money and a lot of sound. I initially pictured a higher class of people to chauffeur for. maybe I just need some input from some other black or lux drivers.
I await the flurry of replies on how I'm in the wrong line of work lol


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I picked up a young girl last night and the first thing she said was "can you switch it to such and such radio station?" So I did, and it was the most awful rap music I've ever heard. And she sang along with it the whole ride.


We both have become too old for the music the children listen to today.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Jose_A said:


> So I discovered a little trick to deal with the whole aux cord dilemma. Uber's rating system basically puts the rider in a catch-22 situation. On one hand, the pax wants you to do something illegal and/or unsafe that can get you a ticket or accident, but because the pax is always right according to Uber, you can sacrifice your 5* if you don't.
> 
> One problem I've had is that if I don't have an aux cord, the pax aren't happy and it most likely has cost me 5* in the past. I have one now, but I hate it when the pax insist on blasting their music out the window. It's distracting, unsafe, and illegal. Then I'm the bad guy for not wanting to turn up with them (especially being 22).
> 
> My solution is that I have 2 aux cords, one for my own personal use when the pax aren't in the car (keep it out of sight) and another for the pax. My own personal one works perfectly fine, but the one for the pax barely works. I bent it up and messed it up to the point where it kinda sorta plays. I have an aux cord, and my excuse is wear and tear from previous pax. That's a kinda half truth because I messed it up too, so I don't have to deal with them wanting to crank the volume up to 50. Works every time


Just don't do it to the same pax twice!


----------

